# Please post pics of you Tropheops sp....



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

I want to see what kind of awesome Tropheops species everyone has. The profile photos of Tropheops on this site were down for a long time and have finally been restored, and I think we need to provide them with some more photos of these beautiful mbuna. It would be great if you would post your photo as well as an ID and maybe size/age, etc.

I'll get things started with a few photos of my Tropheops sp. "Olive". He (I'm pretty sure it's a male) is about 5 months old and around 2.5", and gets along great with the rest of his tankmates. He's starting to show some nice color, I hope he continues to develop...

























Thanks everybody!! :thumb:


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

Nobody has Tropheops they would be willing to share photos of? There has to be somebody out there...


----------



## Outcastgsx (Nov 15, 2010)

I see alot of people on here dont really like aggressive mbuna, but thats all I keep lol. I have a breeding colony of tropheops chilumba. They start off yellow as fry and females stay yellow and males change to puple,orange,red,blue even there eyes have an orange ring.They are very aggressive but I just keep a good eye on them. I will post pics tonite but my avatar is one of my fry males that I have with 7 females in my 60g grow out tank. His pops in my 135g with 5 females. I really love these little devils! They have such a motor..always darting and moving haha


----------



## ranchialex (Dec 4, 2011)

You'd get more tropheus responses on the tropheus sub-forum, not the Malawi :thumb:


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

ranchialex said:


> You'd get more tropheus responses on the tropheus sub-forum, not the Malawi :thumb:


ranchialex
Tropheops not Tropheus :thumb:


























Kevin


----------



## ranchialex (Dec 4, 2011)

I stand corrected - and a little jealous of your beautiful fish  I thought I had a pretty good handle on the mbuna options.


----------



## Outcastgsx (Nov 15, 2010)

Wow Kevin, those are beautiful pics! Before I was able to get a hold of mine I must have read your Chilumba story several times with so much envy..lol. You have had several beautiful mbuna as your pics on your web site indicate. Have say I was a little nervous when I got mine, but I got mine at juv stage. So far the pops in the 135g is right there with my zebra chilumba luwino reef male as top dog, those two go at it from time to time. But the one in my avatar his son is a devil. I have him in a 60g with elongatus. chewere and polits, only the chewere can hold him off but they go at it. I had to give him some time outs in my 20g from time to time. But I think that it due to being in the 60g. I would not recomend this type unless you had a bigger tank. Even with 7 females with him he is still a devil.


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

Alright! Now we're getting somewhere! Keep 'em coming, people...


----------



## Cajen (Mar 16, 2012)

S- guy, very nice fish and GREAT pics of same! I am about to get my tank back up and going, have joined here as a member recently and this thread is probably exactly why I am not up and running yet... Ok, not NOT this thread but the topic and the pics, the last time I kept Cichlids I knew noting and ended up buying what i thought looked good  I had some M. Aratus, Kenyi, Yellow Labs and Ps. saulosi - i did not known what I did not know and and a VERY active tank. The Kenyi spawned a couple of times

Anyway, now I am trying to be more educated about what I am doing and taking my time with my research ahead of time...

this post is great and there are so many good post out there with great advice and a lot of pics and examples of what to go with and what matches well with what.
:fish:


----------

